# Rats up for rehomeing come with cage food ect FREE TO GOOD HOME



## Banksy (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi guys Due to getting a kitten I'm forced to rehome my 1 year old rats come with a cage and will. Delever to with in 100 miles of Hertfordshire - please call for more infomation - 01438224296


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Why get a kitten if it forces you to rehome your rats?
You took on these rats with the promise you'd look after them and care for them but now they're being pushed out by circumstances that are totally within your control.
Looking from their point of view it's as if you lived at home and your mum decided she wanted a new baby so kicked you out so she could use your room as a nursery.
Doesn't seem fair to me.
Also, what gender are the rats?


----------



## Banksy (Feb 2, 2012)

its not my house - it's a Familey cat I have NO controle on where they get a cat or now but I don't want my much loved rat ripped apart - they are femal  ... Thanks for the intrested


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Ok, sorry. Your post makes it sound like you personally are getting the cat and I see so many people kicking out their small animals for the new cat or dog.
How many rats swell- just two?


----------



## Banksy (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes just 2 - Christmas is the worst time of year - I am a vet nurse and we PTS so manny dogs near Christmas very sad  or just after x-mas so they feel there dog has enjoyed Christmas with them


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Do you have pictures/more info about them? That might get people interested.
Also, even though this is an international forum it's mostly USA based. I would suggest advertising them on pet forums or fancy rats forum which are UK based.


----------



## Sara00 (Aug 23, 2012)

Ditto to what Maltey said - do you have any pictures/info on your girls & the cage?


----------



## Drowsy (Oct 23, 2012)

I have rats with two cats in the house. If it's a kitten and you raise it around the rats it's easy to make them friendly. Why not wait until the cat gets there and see their behavior?


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, I have two cats, one adopted when he was over 1 year, the other is still a kitten. I also have a Siberian husky, a chihuahua and a terrier X collie mix. We're talking a house full of prey drive.
I have never had any problem with my other animals and my rats.

You shouldn't either, if you manage and supervise properly.


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have two cats and a dog in the same house with my seven rats. We've never had an issues with it other then the dog sometimes wants to play a little rough and has to be corrected. Just keep your rats in your room and keep your door closed.


----------

